# Info on Accomodation in Abu Dhabi



## pdempz (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi there! 

So I am moving to AD in Summer-working for Cleveland Clinic. The apartment is included in package; potential areas are:

-Gate Tower 
-Rihan Heights
-Al Ryyanna

Anybody have any thoughts on the potential locations....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gate Tower is on Reem Island and will be the closest to your place of work (5 mins). New iconic building (but no idea how good the apartments are).
Both Rayyana and Rihan H. will require longer commutes (20-30 mins) depending on traffic.
I live on Reem and like it.


----------



## Tricky85 (May 30, 2014)

I know that once the hospital opens there will be a shuttle from all three locations so that will save mileage on your car.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Far closer to live on Reem Island. Next to Gate Towers is the Arc (just opened) and effectively it is the same complex as Gate Towers as you can walk across the garden/pool area to the other Main difference is that Arc has balconies and Gate does not. Gate windows don't even open. Brand new and lots of choice of flats there depending on your budget and whether you have a head for heights.


----------



## minnimoo (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi
Ive just had my interview for the Cleveland so am now waiting for my offer package. Do they tell you about the accommodation when your package arrives ?


----------

